# How often should I change my weight training program?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questionoes it make sense to go to the gym with a different weight program every time, or should you work the same program for a month, then change it? Answer:That’s a great question – and an important one to consider in planning your workouts. The answer is simple: You change your routine the minute it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

